# Reicht ein 300 Watt Netzteil ?



## Dumm wie Brot (3. November 2002)

Hi, ich hab vor meinen PC in nächster Zeit wieder mal aufrüsten zu lassen und muss mir dabei auch nen neuen Tower zulegen 
( 1. sieht aus wie n "alte Oma" tower, 2. hat nur 250 Watt).

Hab dazu auch ne Frage : reichen 300 Watt für n XP 1800 bzw 2000 und ne GF4-200 bzw Radeon9000 oder muss ich da n 350" kaufen ?

Das Problem ist, dass die 350" nur als Netzteil und nicht als Komplettangebot (Tower+Netzteil) angeboten werden (ausser in den online shops). 

MfG Alex


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. November 2002)

Ein paar weitere Informationen zur Konfiguration des PCs wären schon hilfreich:

Karten ( Sound, ISD, Netzwerk, TV ) ?
Anzahl Festplatten?
Anzahl sonstige Laufwerke ( DVD, Brenner, Zip , etc. )?
Zusatzlüfetr vorgesehen?
Welcher CPU-Lüfter?

Manch einer wird jetzt sagen 300 Watt sind genug, ich habe dazu jedoch eine andere Meinung (gerade bei AMD PCs ) und empfehle unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ein größeres Netzteil!


----------



## sam (3. November 2002)

athlon xp und geforce 4?
da würd ich eher zu nem 350er raten.
da kannste dann auch nochn paar karten/festplatten einstecken, ohne dass das netzteil übermäßig heiß wird/durchbrennt/überfordert ist...


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (3. November 2002)

*Aha, soso*

Karten : Sound, Netzwerk
Anzahl Festplatten? : 1
Anzahl sonstige Laufwerke : 3 (inkl. Diskette)
Zusatzlüfetr vorgesehen : Sorry keine Ahnung, braucht man den etwa auch !? 

Hmm, scheint wohl kein Weg drumherum zu gehen noch n 30€ Schein mehr draufzulegen aber trotzdem danke.

Ich nehm noch die Gelegenheit wahr, meine 2. Frage zu stellen :
Ich weiß nicht direkt was ich für n UMDA habe (Festplatte)  lässt sich das irgendwo in Windows nachschauen oder muss ich  die Gusseisenplatten meines Towers abmontieren ?

Angenommen ich habe 33 bzw 66, würde dies das System (Gesamtleistung) stark beeinträchtigen ? Wäre es also in diesem Falle ratsam ne neue Festplatte zu kaufen ? 

Danke für die Antwort/Geduld/Hilfsb...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. November 2002)

Gewissen VBerlust hast Du da schon, würde (persönliche Meinung ) neue HD(s) empfehlen....


UND 

350 Watt Netzteil!


----------



## CSF-Lady (4. November 2002)

*wird mehr als 300 brauchen*

also mehr als 300 auf jeden Fall, 

Look at this....
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/praxis/02q4/021014/index.html
fand ich sehr interessant was die meisten Netzteile unter 
Volllast tatsächlich leisten können....

Gruss 
Lady


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (4. November 2002)

Jo ... 350 Watt muss dann wohl wirklich sein, der Link ist interessant.

nochmal danke !


----------

